# Happy Holidays



## Brandon (Nov 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Hope you all have a good holidiay.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn, i wish we had an excuse to eat a turkey dinner.

But i guess we have a pretty good excuse for setting off firworks and building fires.


----------

